# Emersed Anubias



## Ghettofarmulou` (1 Sep 2012)

Hi guys first time poster. 
I just wanted to share pictures of my emersed setup and ask a question. 

Its a fluval edge kept at 30 deg. C. and a small powerhead with a sponge on it to act as a filter. 
Iv introduced pond snails as a biological entity and create nitrate for the plants. 
I dose Potassium nitrate, Monopotassium Phosphate, Magnesium sulphate and a trace mix. 
I change half the water weekly keep cling film on the top so its high humidity.
11w arcadia light above the tank. 

Iv noticed increased growth compared to my aquarium and this has been good but lately iv noticed some of the new leaves are developing cuts/ holes and seem a bit weak. Does anybody know the cause of this?










I hope you enjoy the pictures of my setup












You can see the water level








And one of my fish tank


----------



## Ghettofarmulou` (2 Sep 2012)

Just ordered Anubias butterfly and Anubias lanceolata off ebay to add to my collection. these plants will not be going into the emersed setup but into my main tank. 
Still on the lookout for Anubius Coffe.

Spent most of the day saturday setting up my pressurised co2 so may see a but more growth out of the already established plants!


----------



## foxfish (2 Sep 2012)

Your immersed plants look healthy, definitely not the easiest plant to keep algae free underwater!


----------



## Ghettofarmulou` (2 Sep 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> Your immersed plants look healthy, definitely not the easiest plant to keep algae free underwater!




Ah but up close you can see brown algea which had covered most of the leaves a couple of months ago. I figure A floating plant may help with this issue. At the moment im running my lights for just two hours a day. 

ill start a journal with the intention of keeping only Anubias so hopefully other beginners can use it as a ref. 

Thanks man


----------

